# surf macbook avec cle 3G orange et sim iphone



## Oncle Melchior (27 Mai 2008)

Orange a sorti une clé 3G+(icon 225). On peut l'acheter sans abonnement et dans ce cas il est peut-etre possible d'utiliser sa carte sim orange (et ses 500Mo de data mensuel) pour surfer avec son portable quand wi-fi et ADSL sont absent....
quelqu'un a-il réussi  et dans ce cas avec quelle configuration du logiciel de la clé ?
merci


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Mai 2008)

Et combien coute cette option ?
A l'achat et à l'utilisation.
(Je profite du fil pour poser la question)
Merci


----------



## Oncle Melchior (28 Mai 2008)

la  clé coute 89  à l'achat (version sans engagement). Un coupon à renvoyer permet de récupérer 30 .


----------



## agalujie (28 Mai 2008)

Oncle Melchior a dit:


> Orange a sorti une clé 3G+(icon 225). On peut l'acheter sans abonnement et dans ce cas il est peut-etre possible d'utiliser sa carte sim orange (et ses 500Mo de data mensuel) pour surfer avec son portable quand wi-fi et ADSL sont absent....
> quelqu'un a-il réussi  et dans ce cas avec quelle configuration du logiciel de la clé ?
> merci



Je l'ai commandé ce week-end à la lecture de l'article paru ce mois dans SVM Mac; Je vous tiens au courant dès réception.

Salutations


----------



## odeckmyn (28 Mai 2008)

J'ai lu l'article SVM Mac aussi. J'ai reçu la clé ce matin - très facile à installer au passage.

J'ai mis la carte SIM de mon iPhone (carte du forfait iPhone Orange). Elle capte le signal, me dit que je peux faire meme de la 3G+. 

Cependant, si je clique sur "Connecter", je poireaute 10-20s pour avoir un "Echec de connection", sans autre forme de procès. Logs systemes vides (ou presque, rien de signifiant).

Bouh....


----------



## agalujie (31 Mai 2008)

odeckmyn a dit:


> J'ai lu l'article SVM Mac aussi. J'ai reçu la clé ce matin - très facile à installer au passage.
> 
> J'ai mis la carte SIM de mon iPhone (carte du forfait iPhone Orange). Elle capte le signal, me dit que je peux faire meme de la 3G+.
> 
> ...



Reçue, installée sur Macbook Pro, après quelques hésitations cela fonctionne impec en Edge; Pas de 3 G dans ma campagne...Mais je l'ai acheté pour "surfer à Noirmoutier" cet été (3G?????)

Salutations.


----------



## Jymini (1 Juin 2008)

Je reposte ici ce que j'ai posté dans les commentaires de la news sur MacG.



> J'ai justement mis en pratique tout cela il y a 2 semaines !
> 
> La clé coûte 89 euros, pas 99 euros. Good news. Pour que ca marche avec le forfait iPhone (edge), il faut configurer l'APN en mettant "orange" (et pas orange.fr ou orange.ie contrairement aux autres offres). PAS de login/pass (orange/orange) pour se connecter contrairement aux 2 autres APN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jymini (1 Juin 2008)

agalujie a dit:


> Reçue, installée sur Macbook Pro, après quelques hésitations cela fonctionne impec en Edge; Pas de 3 G dans ma campagne...Mais je l'ai acheté pour "surfer à Noirmoutier" cet été (3G?????)
> 
> Salutations.



Regarde la carte d'Orange ici : http://couverture-reseau.orange.fr/
C'est très détaillé.


----------



## Yama (1 Juin 2008)

je suis avec attention ce fil : j'ai plusieurs questions.

1) Quand on parle de la SIM de l'iPhone (et de ses 500 Mo au delà duquel Orange se permet de baisser le débit)......... On parle bien d'un fonctionnement identique de l'ordinateur via cette clé ?
C'est-à-dire que je n'ai pas de coût ou de surcoût à utiliser cette clé. J'ai bien un accès illimité à internet via l'ordi ? Comme le forfait iPhone ?

2) Avec la clé USB Orange : a t'on accès au protocole FTP ? Peut-on mettre à jour un site web ?

3) La téléphonie sur IP : Spype, iChat fonctionne t'elle ?

merci infiniment.


----------



## agalujie (1 Juin 2008)

Jymini a dit:


> Regarde la carte d'Orange ici : http://couverture-reseau.orange.fr/
> C'est très détaillé.



Merci pour le lien.

Je pourrai donc cet été "surfer à Noirmoutier" soit en Edge, soit en 3G.

Salutations.


----------



## spinacle (1 Juin 2008)

Attention, il semble que l'offre des 30 euros remboursés soit lié à l'achat de la clé usb ET d'une offre Pass Internet Everywhere.


----------



## GaelW-Mac (1 Juin 2008)

Perso j'avait testé une configuration un peu différente pendant les vacances de Pâques :
 - j'ai remis ma SIM Orange (avec son forfait iPhone) dans mon Nokia e65. Connexion 3G évidemment, et bizarrement, mon option TV illimitée fonctionnait toujours 
- connexion comme auparavant du Nokia au MacBook Pro par BlueTooth (hallucinant d'ailleurs qu'on ne puisse pas faire ça avec l'iPhone), avec les mêmes réglages qu'avant mon forfait iPhone, et surf tranquille  avec un bon débit. Je mange 50 Mo de data juste pour voir, et je consulte mon suivi conso 3 jours après : rien n'apparaît, et visiblement le data échangé par le couple Nokia/MacBookPro passe dans le volume de data de mon forfait iPhone. Je fais donc ça régulièrement depuis 2 mois et tout se passe très bien.
A priori, il devrait en être de même avec la clef 3G Orange


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Et une clef 3g pour portable mac, ça coûte combien? et donc ça permet de surfer n'importe où?
Je suis novice là dedans, et j'aimerais m'acheter le nouvel iphone 3g, donc je me renseigne un peu 
Dites moi tout ce que vous savez


----------



## neoxsat (1 Juin 2008)

j'aimerai savoir quelle configuration vous utilisé car on me propose 3 choix à l'installation de la clé entre forfait, sans engagement, et complément forfait orange

j'ai bien testé les 3 mais quand je clique sur connexion il n'accepte pas la connexion 

si qq1 a des informations


je rappel la configuration carte ICON 225 avec une carte sim avec un abonnement iphone


----------



## Oncle Melchior (2 Juin 2008)

Jymini a dit:


> Je reposte ici ce que j'ai posté dans les commentaires de la news sur MacG.



merci beaucoup pour l'info (orange comme APN, pas de mot de passe ...)
ça marche tres bien.
prochaine étape : tester en 3G+ et voir si ça passe toujours sur le forfait iPhone...


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Et une clef 3g pour portable mac, ça coûte combien? et donc ça permet de surfer n'importe où?
> Je suis novice là dedans, et j'aimerais m'acheter le nouvel iphone 3g, donc je me renseigne un peu
> Dites moi tout ce que vous savez



eup eup... 
Personne peut m'aider ?


----------



## agalujie (2 Juin 2008)

Oncle Melchior a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour l'info (orange comme APN, pas de mot de passe ...)
> ça marche tres bien.
> prochaine étape : tester en 3G+ et voir si ça passe toujours sur le forfait iPhone...



Pour moi cela a fonctionné avec un profil Internet Everywhere que je n'ai pas configuré; il était d'origine en APN: orange.fr, login et mdp: orange

Chez moi en Edge et au labo (pour tester) en 3G: ok pas de problème

salutations.


----------



## Oncle Melchior (2 Juin 2008)

agalujie a dit:


> Pour moi cela a fonctionné avec un profil Internet Everywhere que je n'ai pas configuré; il était d'origine en APN: orange.fr, login et mdp: orange
> 
> Chez moi en Edge et au labo (pour tester) en 3G: ok pas de problème
> 
> salutations.



Pour moi pas de connexion possible sans modifier le profil.
j'ai testé en 3G, ça passe sur le forfait sans supplément.
Cordialement


----------



## Yama (3 Juin 2008)

Personne pour m'aider a préciser ses points
merci




Yama a dit:


> je suis avec attention ce fil : j'ai plusieurs questions.
> 
> 1) Quand on parle de la SIM de l'iPhone (et de ses 500 Mo au delà duquel Orange se permet de baisser le débit)......... On parle bien d'un fonctionnement identique de l'ordinateur via cette clé ?
> C'est-à-dire que je n'ai pas de coût ou de surcoût à utiliser cette clé. J'ai bien un accès illimité à internet via l'ordi ? Comme le forfait iPhone ?
> ...


----------



## agalujie (3 Juin 2008)

Oncle Melchior a dit:


> Pour moi pas de connexion possible sans modifier le profil.
> j'ai testé en 3G, ça passe sur le forfait sans supplément.
> Cordialement



je viens de m'apercevoir que tout mon surf avec la clé est passé en conso hors forfait

Je vais donc y regarder de plus près...et changer les réglages!!!!!!!

Salutations.


----------



## neoxsat (4 Juin 2008)

je confirme la configuration 


CLé icon 225 avec SIM iphone cela fonctionne mais il faut paramétrer de 

APN orange au lieu de orange.fr

login et password rien

cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## will42 (16 Juin 2008)

Oui ça pour ça ça fonctionne du feu de dieu... enfin presque....
Je viens de recevoir ma facture orange et surprise  400 de hors forfait !!!!!:hein:
J'ai écoulé "que" 93000 ko environ lors d'un séjour en rase campagne avec ma clé ICON 225

Seul conseil, Faites gaffe, ils viennent de me rattaper le coup après un bon coup de gueule au service client pro mais ça fait bizarre !


----------



## medisport (19 Juin 2008)

will42 a dit:


> Oui ça pour ça ça fonctionne du feu de dieu... enfin presque....
> Je viens de recevoir ma facture orange et surprise  400 de hors forfait !!!!!:hein:
> J'ai écoulé "que" 93000 ko environ lors d'un séjour en rase campagne avec ma clé ICON 225
> 
> Seul conseil, Faites gaffe, ils viennent de me rattaper le coup après un bon coup de gueule au service client pro mais ça fait bizarre !




Bonsoir,

très tentant cette clef pour les vacances... mais alors quelle configuration doit on mettre pour l'utiliser sans danger de hors forfait avec une sim abo iphone?
Cordialement,

Guy


----------



## will42 (23 Juin 2008)

medisport a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> très tentant cette clef pour les vacances... mais alors quelle configuration doit on mettre pour l'utiliser sans danger de hors forfait avec une sim abo iphone?
> Cordialement,
> ...



Orange arrive "à se rendre compte techniquement" que la carte est utilisé sur la clé externe ICON 225 par son numéro IMEI ( Je viens d'en avoir l'explication par le service réclamation d'orange. ils régularisent exceptionnellement cette fois !) Ils facturent alors en hors forfait toutes les connexions si la carte Sim est inserée dans un autre appareil. 
Seul alternative, utiliser l'iphone comme modem par une bidouille afin d'acceder à internet en Ad hoc (par le wifi)... Mais effectivement le contrat l'interdit ...


----------



## medisport (24 Juin 2008)

will42 a dit:


> Orange arrive "à se rendre compte techniquement" que la carte est utilisé sur la clé externe ICON 225 par son numéro IMEI ( Je viens d'en avoir l'explication par le service réclamation d'orange. ils régularisent exceptionnellement cette fois !) Ils facturent alors en hors forfait toutes les connexions si la carte Sim est inserée dans un autre appareil.
> Seul alternative, utiliser l'iphone comme modem par une bidouille afin d'acceder à internet en Ad hoc (par le wifi)... Mais effectivement le contrat l'interdit ...




merci.... on oublie donc cette possibilité.

Guy.


----------



## Andelia (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche des utilisateur de la clé USB 3G+ d'orange qui utilise cette clé avec leur fofait orange pour iPhone, de préférence des utilisateurs mac et qui n'ont pas eu de hors forfait en utilisant cette clé. Merci


----------



## Andelia (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je dépose un message sur ce forum pour chercher de l'aide par rapport à un problème que j'ai avec la CLÉ USB 3G+ d'orange. Avant de vous expliquer mon problème, je vous dis le matériel que j'utilise avec cette CLÉ. 

Mon matériel: 

* La Clé 3G+ Orange (ICON 225) sans forfait, ni engagement 
* La carte de sim de mon iPhone avec le forfait 2H+2H donc avec DATA Ill 
* Un Macbook Pro (Mac OS X 10.5.4) 
* Firefox 3.0 pour Mac  

J'ai achetais cette clé pour pouvoir la "bidouiller" avec la carte sim de mon iPhone pour pouvoir avoir internet partout avec mon mac. 

Donc j'ai suivi la procédure, j'ai créer un nouveau profil depuis le logiciel "Internet Everywhere" qui est avec la clé en mettant comme profil et APN "orange", j'ai rien mis dans "login" ni dans "mots de passe" et j'ai laisser cocher la case "Configurer les DNS automatiquement" . Et pour éviter les éventuelle hors-forfaits dans "Réseau" j'ai sélectionner "GPRS/EDGE uniquement" et j'ai pas de code pin sur ma carte sim. 

Donc je clique sur "Connecter", j'arrive à me connecter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 le compteur de minute et de volume marche bien^^, j'arrive à aller sur Windows Live Messenger, je discute avec mes contacts, il me répondent c'est génial ! 

Le problème c'est quand je vais dans mon navigateur, déjà le navigateur va automatiquement sur cette adresse: http://status.w-link.fr/ et firefox me dit : Firefox ne peut trouver le serveur à l'adresse status.w-link.fr, dans un sens je m'en moque un peu... le problème c'est que si je vais sur d'autre site par exemple google voici ce que me dit firefox: 

Not Found The requested URL /content/ge/high/accueil/pe_filtre_info.html was not found on this server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc j'ai essayer avec Safari (Navigateur apple) et le résultat est le même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà je cherche quelqu'un qui a la solution de ce problème plutôt gênant merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Yvan-l (12 Août 2008)

will42 a dit:


> Orange arrive "à se rendre compte techniquement" que la carte est utilisé sur la clé externe ICON 225 par son numéro IMEI ( Je viens d'en avoir l'explication par le service réclamation d'orange. ils régularisent exceptionnellement cette fois !) Ils facturent alors en hors forfait toutes les connexions si la carte Sim est inserée dans un autre appareil.
> Seul alternative, utiliser l'iphone comme modem par une bidouille afin d'acceder à internet en Ad hoc (par le wifi)... Mais effectivement le contrat l'interdit ...



Bonjour,

Est-ce que d'autres personnes confirment que ce système ne fonctionne plus ? Je voulais faire de même avec un forfait Origami star ou un Click avec option internet max...

Merci,


----------



## will42 (13 Août 2008)

En fait le système fonctionne "bien" si on change les réglages de APN comme indiqué sur le post de neoxsat ainsi que mot de passe.

J'ai retesté dernièrement et a priori ce n'est pas passé en hors forfait ( du moins sur le suivi conso ce n'est pas indiqué). Il reste plus qu'à vérifier la facture maintenant...

Sinon pour éviter de changer en permanence la Carte SIM de logement (Iphone <-> clé 3G), il existe aussi le programme Netshare (pour iphone) malheureusement plus en vente sur APP store mais toujours sur le net...


----------



## gros33 (3 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une petite explication pour ceux qui n'ont pas la réponse qu'ils souhaitent.
Comme tout le monde a compris, ça fonctionne.
Mais quelques points sont à souligner.
Comme dit auparavant, Orange a la capacité à savoir si vous surfez sur Safari Mobile ou Safari "Normal" et si vous êtes sous Mac OS Mobile ou Mac OS "Normal".
Le fait est qu'ils ne vérifient pas systématiquement.
En gros pour éviter de se faire facturer du hors forfait, il ne faut pas en faire une utilisation à la "bourrin" autant dire pas de Skype, pas de iChat (Voip et vidéo) pas de téléchargement et tant qu'à faire éviter Youtube et autres Dailymotion puisque c'est relativement fluide sur un iphone 3G à ce jour.
Donc pour conclure, il ne faut pas leur donner une raison de vérifier si vous utilisez la puce de l'iphone sur la clé 3G icon 225.
Pour ceux qui se sont fait facturer du hors forfait, c'est qu'ils ont poussé le bouchon un peu trop loin.
Les personnes qui ont fait un test "sécu" en utilisant à peine 50Mo de data, n'ont pas été facturé en hors forfait car ça passe comme une utilisation normale, et Orange n'a donc pas vérifié la version du navigateur ou de l'OS.
J'espère avoir été relativement clair pour que ça aide certains d'entre vous.
Pour infos, le discours d'Orange varie suivant les agences car en gros c'est une façon contournée d'utilisé l'iphone en tant que modem.
Perso, je rajouterai que on a beau être à la limite des conditions, moi si je me fait prendre dans une utilisation raisonnable j'avancerai quelques arguments du genre, ça me permettait d'avoir un écran plus grand ou encore je n'ai pas utilisé l'iphone en tant que modem, j'ai acheté la clé chez orange, j'ai un forfait chez orange, etc etc.
De plus, Orange est relativement mal placé pour nous emmerder car ils ont quand même vendu un téléphone 3G qui été bridé même en couverture parfaite.

Après ce petit roman, restez quand même vigilant quant à l'histoire du hors forfait.
Quitte à se répéter, moi je pense qu'on est dans la légalité si on respecte les conditions. Et les conditions n'interdisent pas d'utiliser la puce dans une clé 3G orange mais seulement de ne pas télécharger, pas de voip, pas de visioconférence etc.

A bonne entendeur,
La Bise à tous.


----------



## lepatron (25 Septembre 2008)

clef acheté ce soir, premier essais, avec ma sim iphone, rien a faire, ca marchait pas. J'ai été dans paramètre, j'ai mis APN, Orange, mot de passe orange, et je sais plus quoi, mais orange encore... et là, miracle, ca marche super. Je tape ce message depuis la clef  
je suis à Maisons Alfort en région parisienne et j'ai un super bon débit : Votre Bande
Passante	 1815.788 Kbps (226.974 Ko/sec)
Franchement cool...
Je vais pouvoir tester demain dan le TGV direction Bordeaux....


----------



## Tfzero (26 Novembre 2008)

"Et les conditions n'interdisent pas d'utiliser la puce dans une clé 3G orange mais seulement de ne pas télécharger, pas de voip, pas de visioconférence etc".

Bref de ne pas utiliser Internet  ! 

Bon, c'est vrai, mon commentaire n'est pas très fin, mais moi qui étais intéressé par cette clef, j'avoue avoir été calmé par vos retours... Entre ces contrats très fermés et ce qui se passe avec Wizzgo, on est vraiment dans une ère d'inquisition numérique ! 

Merci pour vos informations en tout cas !


----------



## blondsummer (16 Décembre 2008)

J'essaye et moi cela ne marche pas, pourriez vous expliquer exactement la procedure ?

EN fait il n'y a pas de champ apn... mais numero de tel/ nom du compte/ mot de passe

En plus lorsque l'on installe la clé, elle rajoute plusieurs interface réseau... voilà si qq'un pour qui cela fonctionne peut expliquer exactement quoi faire  

Merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## marcax38 (19 Décembre 2008)

apn : orange
pas de login ni de mot de passe

et ca marche
ax


----------



## stiopan (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,
Ma mère a acheté une clé 3G Orange qu'elle n'arrive pas a faire marcher correctement sur son MacBook blanc.
Le but principal de l'achat de cette clé 3G a été de voir ma tronche et celui de mon fils grâce a Skype, malheureusement elle n'arrive pas a ce connecter (même sur internet!!!) avec cette clé de m...e!
Je tiens a préciser:
- que ma mère ne s'y connaît absolument pas, et moi pas beaucoup plus!
- qu'elle a déjà une connection classique internet a la maison.
- que les "informaticiens" lui ont expliqué que Skype ne marchera jamais!!

Auriez-vous ne idée??
Merci et a bientôt

S


----------



## plumachau (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter cette clé 3G à 9 Euros sans engagement sur le site Orange.fr.

J'ai branché ça sur mon Macbook avec ma carte SIM forfait iPhone.

ça se connecte de suite, et ça marche très bien, j'ai regardé mon suivi conso, et pour le moment, je vois Web Orange par Vcard = conso 0 Euros.

Je surf juste quelques minutes et je surveille ma conso pour le moment.


----------



## raphy9741 (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Je reviens a cet ancien sujet en vous demandans un truc 
J'ai une clé 3G d'orange que j'avai sur mon ancie,,,PC ais je n'arrive pas a l'installer sur mon macbook pro. Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider.

Merci


----------



## Elbozo (14 Mai 2009)

plumachau a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter cette clé 3G à 9 Euros sans engagement sur le site Orange.fr.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai recu la mienne hier mais elle est a la poste je ne pourrai aller la chercher que demain. Tu n'as toujours pas de hors forfait ? As tu changé le APN orange.fr par orange  ?
es ce que tout ceux qui ont eu des hors forfaits avec cette clef était en orange.fr ?
Si on change le user agent avec firefox (pour faire croire qu'on surf avec l'iphone), qu'on met APN : Orange sans login ni mot de pass et qu'on "abuse" pas (genre VOIP et P2P) c'est sans risque ?


----------



## mike28 (18 Mars 2011)

moi cela marcher super bien avec mon forfai iphone mais depuis 1 mois environ
cela me demande de souscrire pour 1 journé d internet pour 6 quelqun  aurai la solution ?
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h41 ----------

moi cela marcher super bien avec mon forfai iphone mais depuis 1 mois environ
cela me demande de souscrire pour 1 journé d internet pour 6 quelqun  aurai la solution ?
merci


----------

